# HELP NOW. She's dying - how do we do a C section by ourselves



## barngirl (Aug 16, 2009)

The vet can't make it in time. How do we do it by ourselves? 

HELP.


----------



## RoyalValley (Apr 29, 2009)

Prayers for you. I have no experience! Thinking of you!!!


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I wish Emily- Ozark Jewels was on right now. She has done it before, I never have. What I read was she shot the doe in the head, and cut the kids out, all in 5 mins or less. 

As far as your homemade colostrum receipe, not a good idea. Either find a goat person who can sell you some. I wonder if you can use cow's colstrum? Not sure if the cow is a good idea or not, but you need antibodies, and all the benefical things that come with it, not high caloric stuff. One chambered newborn stomachs should only get milk. 

Sorry about your doe


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

There was a thread about someone doing this... do a search with keyword c-section here on the goat forum and set it to search back about 3 months. they shot the doe and then immidiately cut into her in a certain spot, but if she's in a coma, you could do it and shoot her after....soryy i'm no more help, but be strong and do what you have to do!


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=219682&highlight=c-section

This is a thread in which Emily shared her experience. I would see if you can find a phone number on Emily's site to call her. Or possibly Vicki. Someone with experience to talk you through it.


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Kill and cut if you have no other choice....anyway you can.


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

here is what was in the thread... soryy, no better instructions, but you cut high into their side behind the last edge of the rib cage, I think... "I pulled her outside(she was on carpet inside), shot her and sliced the kids out. If I have to do this I do not wait for the doe to bled out. I shoot, I slice and the kids are out within five seconds. Mulberrys heart was still pumping. "


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

No experience with doing it, only what I have read. By now I hope the deed is done and you at least have live babies to cuddle to cut the pain of losing your doe.  I am so sorry you are going through this.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Have you ever butchered a deer?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Listen to what Suzie said, shoot her and open her up...You can do it, cut carefully and quickly...Good luck.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

thaiblue12 said:


> As far as your homemade colostrum receipe, not a good idea. Either find a goat person who can sell you some. I wonder if you can use cow's colstrum?


Yes you can use cow colostrum. You should save it and freeze it every birth.

Can't you reach in and pull the kid? If not, you will have to kill mom and recover the kids.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

In a pinch you can get packedged goat colostrum. It's not the best, but it's better than nothing. Sorry about your doe.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Hope you managed to save the kids. I am so sorry u r having to go through this.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I am very sorry.


----------



## dosthouhavemilk (Oct 29, 2004)

thaiblue12 said:


> I wonder if you can use cow's colstrum? (


 Our Prevention kids show that one can use cow's colostrum. Our Prevention kids are raised on cow's colostrum and cow's milk. They never touch goat's colostrum/milk.
Of course, the vast majority of the colostrum is from dairy cows raised on our property, so that helps.


----------



## barngirl (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your encouragement and suggestions/help. My family and I just experienced the worst nightmare of our lives. We lost Tenacity and her 3 beautiful kids ~ 2 bucks and 1 doe. To have to watch your beloved doe die (it happened SO fast we couldn't even get a gun out...) and rip her open and cut her up was absolutely horrid. The doe that we helped birth, bottle feed and lovingly care for for two years. My twin is a hero - I just sat their balling, praying and doing what I could. We rushed the triplets inside and spent over an hour trying to bring them around, but I wouldn't be surprised if they came out dead...we did feel them moving this morning though, so who knows when it actually happened. 

Please continue praying for us. This is the time that we just want to give up - we all feel hopeless over here. 

Moral of the story: Keep Ketosis Sticks on hand at all times. Watch them like a hawk and look into every stinkin' symptom. Call the vet RIGHT AWAY and if things look iffy, do a C-Section RIGHT AWAY. They're not that pricey. 

And sometimes - even if you do all of the above - it's just not meant to be. 

Thanks everybody.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Awww I am so sorry, I was praying for a better outcome.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

So sorry Barngirl! I can't begin to imagine what you've been through. (((hugs)))


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Wow. That is horrible I am so sorry.... I am really upset by this...I wish you didn't have to go through this...you are in my prayers


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

I am so sorry  (((hugs)))


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Big hugs


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## nigeriandwarfs (Jan 23, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, your story has prompted me to add something to the medicine cabinet. I amso sorry for your loss


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss and the horrible tragedy you had to go through. It sounds awful and would send me into shock for a while. I have been through horrific events and all I can tell you is that the intensity of it does start to ease up eventually. So be kind to yourself because you are not only dealing with the grief of the loss but the circumstances that took her. Hugs and prayers to you. I am so sorry


----------



## SherrieC (Aug 24, 2002)

I am so sorry, {{hugs}}
I have been there, my Vet brushed us off and wouldn't help. It was my first saanen, she was a beauty. My 13 year old son shot her, while I did the c-section. All were lost. 
I dusted myself off, learned all I could about what to do when, with nutrition and meds, enlisted vets that would sell me the meds I need, like Inj CMPK and 10 years later I am a better goat owner for it. I still get sad when I think about my angel....


----------



## CheerfulMom4 (May 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry you had to experience this.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

Same exact thing happened to me on our very first doe to kid...that we had bottle fed and loved. That was 7 yrs ago. I totally understand what you went thru. We lost them all in 19 degrees at 4am... Was horrible...but I did learn from the experience and it made me a stronger goat owner. I waited too long to put the doe down and do the c-section. The kids were too cold. ((((Sorry))))).
-scrt crk
-


----------



## MollysMom (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your loss.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm so sorry you lost them all.  Sometimes, no matter how well prepared you are, you will lose some. It's heart wrenching, but please don't drown in "if onlys" or give up. 

Prayers for you. Remember He sees each little sparrow that falls.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your horrible ordeal and your loss 

((Hugs))


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

I am very sorry. A similar thing happened to me last week and it is heart breaking


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

Ia m so sorry that you and yours went through this horrible experience. I can understand fully the shock of having to decide to do something and then all to no avail. My prayers are there at your home. 

I need to ask and maybe not he appropriate time--but is this Jenna? This is the owner to Warrior. Was this an Alpine doe?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh, I don't know what to say except that I am so sorry...

Be good to yourself; these things happen - they're the absolute pits, but they do happen.

{hug}


----------



## The Tin Mom (Dec 30, 2008)

6e said:


> Prayers for you. Remember He sees each little sparrow that falls.


:Bawling::sob:

This is heartbreaking. You are in my prayers.


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh dear, that does sound like a nightmare  I'm so very, very sorry.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your terrible loss.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss & the terrible experience you & your family went through! We went through something similar with one of our does' here one time, lost the doe & her kids too. I was ready to be done with goats at least does' & babies but hubby still wanted them. It does get better & I hope we are better goat owners after experiencing things like this but it sure is hard at first.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Sent you a PM barngirl.


----------



## barngirl (Aug 16, 2009)

> I need to ask and maybe not he appropriate time--but is this Jenna? This is the owner to Warrior. Was this an Alpine doe?
> Reply With Quote


 Hi FarmerJohn, Yes, this is Jenna. Tenacity was a beautiful LaMancha - one whose genetics (paired with our Kastdemur's buck!) would have carried us a long ways...her kids were really big for being two weeks early, and they looked A.M.A.Z.I.N.G. 


Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers - it somehow helps to know that we are not the only ones who've gone through stuff like this (duh!) and the support that we have received here is a huge blessing. Thank you again.


----------



## farmerjohn (Jun 11, 2010)

I know for a fact that your farm has many nice ammenities for taking care of animals and the utmost efforts and knowledge that go into caring for them. I know that you guys did all you could do to save her and the babies. It is a very emotional rollercoaster to deal with the loss of an animal. We seem to have had a rash of several losses going on here in the last few months. You never forget those animals. They do leave a footprint on our hearts that is for sure but somehow it is seen to that out of our grief another crosses our path to fill the void and ease the pain. Prayers.

Warrior is a daddy to 2 beautiful kids. A doe and a buck. They were a week old on Saturday. 

http://s1030.photobucket.com/albums/y366/sirgeorg1/Baby Goats/


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## ScrumblyFarms (Nov 23, 2010)

This is just terrible... My heart breaks for you and you are in our prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## PurpleMartineer (Apr 12, 2008)

I am sorry for everything you all went through, and that the babies could not be saved. Can I ask what her diet was like in the last 2 months of her pregnancy?


----------



## barngirl (Aug 16, 2009)

> Can I ask what her diet was like in the last 2 months of her pregnancy?


She had a really good alfalfa/grass hay free choice and specially made grain ration that we order from the mill...plus minerals, of course. She was a first freshening two year old. 

All our other does are doing outstanding on our feeding program, in excellent condition and we are watching our other girls like hawks...8 more days until they start coming due


----------

